# Traeger grill



## killswitch505 (Mar 22, 2019)

So I broke down and bought a pellet pooper.....  blasphemy I know.... do any of y’all have have one? If so, have you done any mods? We’re all tinkers in this group figure this would be as good as anywhere to ask.


----------



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (Mar 22, 2019)

Nope
I have a Large Kamado Joe and a big Joe (XL)

Awesome, love them. 

Good luck with the grill and happy tinkering.


----------



## cathead (Mar 22, 2019)

What a coincidence!  My neighbror just brought over the guts of his ailing Traeger cooker and asked me to fix it.  
The circuit board had gotten damp and the motors needed oil at first glance.  It's up and running now.  My 
best advice if you own one of these units is to keep the unit dry as the electronics inside will cause trouble
otherwise.


----------



## killswitch505 (Mar 23, 2019)

cathead said:


> What a coincidence!  My neighbror just brought over the guts of his ailing Traeger cooker and asked me to fix it.
> The circuit board had gotten damp and the motors needed oil at first glance.  It's up and running now.  My
> best advice if you own one of these units is to keep the unit dry as the electronics inside will cause trouble
> otherwise.


Thanks for the heads up!!!! I seen everything was just out in open from the bottom.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Mar 23, 2019)

i don't have a Traeger, but a good friend of mine bought one last year.

it doesn't have magic powers to make a good cook, but it sure is cool!


----------



## Fitter Bill (Mar 23, 2019)

I've had one coming up on 4 years. Costco had a company rep in the store. My wife was ready right then to take one home. Didn't buy it that day. I never buy big without research. Looked at reviews on line, most were scary. Didn't buy it. A month or so later was talking to a friend and he was talking about smoked meat, what kind of smoker do you have? Treager of course. Then he tells me that his father, neighbor, boss and a couple of coworkers have them and wouldn't have any other kind. So the next day I was a proud owner of a Treager. I have never looked back, never one problem, only excellent BBQ. I keep mine in the garage. Your going to like your Treager.      Bill

ps: be careful who you give the BBQ to, they will never go away.


----------



## derf (Mar 24, 2019)

I got a few friends and neighbors that have 'em, and just love 'em. They never mention one thing about the grill they dislike. It probably hasn't hit you yet, but most of guys I talk to would like to figure out how to make there own pellets....


----------



## jwmelvin (Mar 24, 2019)

I have had a pellet grill for a couple years. Camp Chef Woodwind. It’s fantastic. More of a subtle smoke than some other methods but that suits us well. I agree it seems best to keep it out of the rain. Ours lives in a screened-in porch.


----------



## killswitch505 (Mar 25, 2019)

Thank y’all for the input!!!! I’ve cooked on her all weekend with great results!!!!




Ulma Doctor said:


> it doesn't have magic powers to make a good cook, but it sure is cool!



It was a really tough buy for me a couple hobbies ago bbq was my thing. I was super active on thesmokering.com fairly active on “the bbq brethren” and a few others all under this same username. So I was super apprehensive as I’ve already two offsets and a UDS. With my uds my go to for most cooks. Being a tinkerer I even built a Pid controller controlling a fan to stoke the fire boxes to keep things easy. I’m not going to lie I’ve gotten a bit lazy, In my defense my job is fairly demanding and I don’t get a lot of free time. The treager seemed easy enough that the girlfriend wouldn’t be intimidated by it if I got called out. I did notice a about a +/-10 degree temp swing. I seen reports of guys getting +/-25 cooking outdoors and poor maintenance being the main factor in that. I was truly floored with its performance this weekend.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Mar 25, 2019)

Looks good!!!
I love bbq


----------



## coherent (Mar 25, 2019)

I've owned a large Traeger grill for many years... since the late 90's.  I now also own a Green Mountain pellet grill. I wouldn't be without one. I hate the taste of lighter fluid. Propane is a hassle filing tanks, flame up and can be dangerous if you're not careful.  Other than a smoker setup which requires careful monitoring, nothing is as simple to use, safe or makes better tasting BBQ.  (as you may have guessed I really like them!)


----------



## gdavila (Mar 27, 2019)

I bought a Yoder 640s pellet grill so we'd have something to cook on when I tore out my kitchen to remodel. I love it. The learning curve was easy and there are huge amounts of great recipes online.


----------



## jbolt (May 3, 2019)

I have always done my grilling on a Weber kettle and smoking in a Weber Smokey Mountain. We also have a gas grill that almost never gets used due to uneven heating a terrible flareups. (working on a fix for that)

After 20+ years of using the smoker I have several recipes perfected but tending a charcoal smoker for 20 hour cooks has gotten old and the older I get the harder it is to function with so little sleep. 

Last year I started researching pellet grills and was looking to go that direction until we purchased our retirement home in the mountains which is all electric. I decided I to get a gas smoker that does not require electricity so we have something to use during power outages. 

I had a lot of reservations about getting one but ended up with a Masterbuilt ThermoTemp 340. Has a few quirks but so far I have been impressed with how well it holds the temperature and the ease of use. 

A totally different cooking process than the WSM and will take some time to tweak the recipes and smoke method but I love the size and easy access it provides to load, unload and clean.


----------



## Fitter Bill (May 3, 2019)

Nice looking rig....

Masterbuilt ThermoTemp 340


----------

